# Suggestions on Surround Placement



## anjenaire (Apr 20, 2011)

With luck, my proposed layout is attached. Any suggestions on the surround speakers? My seating arrangement is in a "V" at roughly 45 degrees from the front viewing angle. Should I try and get the surrounds closer to the seating or is the wall location O.K.? Ceiling height is 7 feet. I am perplexed by the non-perpendicular seating arrangement to the TV.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## anjenaire (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is a slightly larger image. (My original was just a tad too big).


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As long as the path from the speaker to the listener is unobstructed, I'd say on the walls is just fine, and should make the room more usable than having speakers on stands in the middle of everything.


----------

